# IBM net camera driver needed



## sheldon (Dec 22, 2005)

pn: 22P5084 white (cream) for win XP (but others compatable). It is an old IBM net camera but worked well until all crashed. Any help appreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

IBM 22P5084 Drivers for 98/XP (Sept 2003)
http://www.camera-drivers.com/companies/475.htm
Site requires free registration to download.


----------

